# Today's holiday Sept. 18th.



## IKE (Sep 18, 2017)

Today is "National Cheeseburger Day".


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 18, 2017)

Yes please!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 18, 2017)

Can't open my mouth that wide!!!


----------



## IKE (Sep 18, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> Can't open my mouth that wide!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Sep 18, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


>



I'll pay you tomorrow for a hamburger today.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 18, 2017)

Love cheeseburgers but try not to indulge much. I usually splurge once a month and enjoy one but find a half is enough.  As I get older I am eating less meat and more veggies.


----------



## jujube (Sep 18, 2017)

I shall celebrate appropriately today!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 18, 2017)

jujube said:


> I shall celebrate appropriately today!


Split the giant burger with you? Lulz.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 20, 2017)

If you're ever in Van Nuys, California, you can find the best chili cheeseburgers that ever existed here:  http://www.originaltommys.com/locations/details.php?loc=30



and have a side of chili cheese fries


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 20, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> If you're ever in Van Nuys, California, you can find the best chili cheeseburgers that ever existed here:  http://www.originaltommys.com/locations/details.php?loc=30
> 
> View attachment 42356
> 
> and have a side of chili cheese fries



is it better than In-N-Out Burger?


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 20, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> is it better than In-N-Out Burger?



Actually, In-N-Out Burger is one of the very few that I somehow missed.  Never saw one.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 20, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> Actually, In-N-Out Burger is one of the very few that I somehow missed.  Never saw one.



Too bad, that's my favorite.  I seldom eat fast food but when I do, I go there.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 20, 2017)

Used to have a couple Tommy's within driving distance; my kind of burger.  

Haven't been to a In-N-Out Burger for years, but there are some in the High Desert.

[h=2][/h]


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 20, 2017)

Burgerd places don't know how to make burgers.

They make them too thick.

A burger should be made to be eaten comfortably.. Not like Guy Fiori with the same size mouth as a crocodile.

Bigger is not better. The same ingredients in a smaller burger are more enjoyable.

That's me anyway.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 20, 2017)

In-n-Out  Cheeseburgers  are the best around here.

(Every now and then I get the In -n-Out   urge.)


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 20, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Burgerd places don't know how to make burgers.
> 
> They make them too thick.
> 
> ...



Then you probably wouldn't go for some of the products that pass for food in my current location... like these examples:





The "Monster Thickburger" — two 1/3-pound slabs of Angus beef, four  strips of bacon, three slices of cheese and mayonnaise on a buttered  sesame seed bun — sells alone for $5.49, $7.09 with fries and a soda.

and I've seen ads on t.v. that are even worse.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 20, 2017)

I might eat those. With a knife and fork.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 20, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I might eat those. With a knife and fork.



You might need 2 or 3 of your friends to help hold the plate  layful:  lol


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 21, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> You might need 2 or 3 of your friends to help hold the plate  layful:  lol



The U.S. Mantra. Bigger is always better.nthego:


----------

